# The signature showing your ip address



## Firebat060 (Jul 16, 2004)

How does the signature that shows the ip address, the isp, the os, and browser work?
Its a jpg file, but im wondering of how all this information is shown.

You can find the image at www.danasoft.com and here is the image









Thanks in advance,
AM


----------



## Firebat060 (Jul 16, 2004)

bump...anybody??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

All of that information is available when you access a site. It has to be, in order to receive the info.

Your IP address is needed so you can receive the data. The browser version is needed so its in the right format.
The ISP is resolved from the IP address and the DNS by a lookup. Without DNS you could only surf by IP and not by URL.

The info will be converted in real time into a .jpg and returned.

Why is this a question though, as this info is always broadcast, and always has been. Did you not realise that everything is "traceable" on the internet. Using a proxy server can interpose another IP, but the proxy will still hold the real one at the time.


----------



## Firebat060 (Jul 16, 2004)

But how is this information simply put into a jpg image??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Many text capable programs can save the output as .jpg.
As a simplistic example PowerPoint can accept text input and save in .jpg format.

I am sure many of the web authoring programs will also have this feature.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This is kind of mind boggling when you think about it.

I'm thinking it must be some kind of javascript?

Like you can put one on a website that tells people who click on it "you are the 1millionth visitor, and are using (whatever) and the correct time where you live is..."

ETC

~ Carrie


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

starchild said:


> This is kind of mind boggling when you think about it
> 
> ~ Carrie


Nothing "boggling" about it...

...it's called the internet...

buck


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

It's probably a script of some kind. I think I saw that site discussed some where before but I can't remember if they told how it was done or not. If you right click on the page and check view source maybe you can find something out in there.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

The website www.danasoft.com explains it fairly well and also explains a bit more in their privacy policy about how it generates the image and the content in real time and the fact that your IP address is shown only to you and no one else


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I see now the instrucitons are right at the bottom on www.danasoft.com I tried this on my own page and it works great.

my page


----------

